# منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات لفضح الاسلام



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

*منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات لفضح الاسلام*

ممكن نفتح قسم جديد اسمة

منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات لفضح الاسلام


علشان فى حجات كثير جداجدا ممكن ننزلها فى القسم دة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

محدش كتبلك حاجه  هنا ياحرام   اقتراحك  مرفوض مقدما  هههههههه


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

> محدش كتبلك حاجه هنا ياحرام اقتراحك مرفوض مقدما هههههههه




مش مهم 


امال هو اسمة اقتراح لية؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

:spor2:  ههههههه


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*انا مفكر اغير اسم قسم البالتولكيات لنجعله شامل بالبالتالك و الصوتيات و المرئيات الخاصة بالفضائح الاسلامية, ايه رأيكم؟*


----------



## Michael (31 مايو 2006)

تمام كدة يا روك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*طيب و التعديل جاري بالنسبة للقسم حتى يكون ذو شمولية اكبر..*


----------

